# sick of hearing you yanks baging the cats



## moggie (Jul 23, 2011)

No offence but they are the best thing that has come out of america, have some pride! (or grow some balls, they are good cruising yachts)


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

moggie said:


> ..................they are the best thing that has come out of america.................they are good cruising yachts)


Maybe so, but your message falls short if you don't identify what "they" are. Your probably responding to some unidentified thread. Welcome, anyway, Aythya crew


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to SN moggie. Cats aren't all bad.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Hmmm,- maybe you're talking about all catamarans. I guess we're not all as sensitive to the talk!


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

Where I come from "bagging cats" is usually followed by slaps on the back as in congratulations! You got the cougar, bobcat or what ever, it didn't get you. Now that troublesome beast is no longer stealing the goats or harassing the other livestock.

I suppose it could also apply to catfish which can be quite tasty properly prepared! 

??

Have FUN!
O'


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

I suppose I should introduce myself! I am near retirement age. I have lived in the Houston, Texas and Galveston area for most of my life. This has lead to my exposure to various sorts of water craft many times. I did a stint as a repairman for the old satnav (Transit) and Satcom (Inmarsat) systems that were used on commercial vessels before GPS was released for public use as well as other marine electronics. I no longer do that. 

I have owned several small motor boats over the years, primarily for fishing and escape.

I recently got interested in sailing and took the "Basic keel boat" course at a local school. I enjoyed the class and have bought an old Galilee 15 Which is mostly intact. I expect to fool with getting its worst faults handled and play with it until I decide to go bigger or give up. Clear lake and Galveston bay as well as some of the other bays in the area have been my play areas years past. 

My wife passed away a few years ago and I was getting somewhat bored again. 

Guess what? I found sailing! 

What can I say?

Have FUN!
O'


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Colloquialisms and idioms just won't be suitable on an international forum unless you're among the no bear buds ready to bite the heads off a few weasels! Take care and joy, Aythya crew
"bagging cats?",-?


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

He could mean cat boats.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Catamarans are cool looking, modern looking, efficient use of sail, well apportioned, fast. However, they are not graceful, or majestic. They aren't beautiful in the classic sailing sense. They don't inspire awe as then heel at 30 degrees in a stiff breeze. It's the difference between a polished brass lantern that brings back tons of memories of camping with your grandfather, and a new rechargeable LED plastic flashlight.


----------



## OPossumTX (Jul 12, 2011)

I prefer the new aluminum rechargeable LED flashlight. It leaves the old dry battery, incandescent model for dead in the battery life and light emission departments. 

Kind of a different strokes thing.

Have FUN! Just piddling about in the swamp.
O'


----------

